# hablar por los codos



## deselzie

*Hablar por los codos *This is a phrase that I have heard while studying in Salamanca, Spain.  I dont' know what it means or how to use it. Could someone help me?


----------



## Ana_Fi

It means to speak really a lot.
I think the equivalent is 'talk up a storm'.


----------



## Mei

Ana_Fi said:


> It means to speak really a lot.
> I think the equivalent is 'talk up a storm'.



Hola,

Sí, lo pregunté ayer aquí.

Saludos

Mei


----------



## fobits

*-------------------------------->  NUEVA PREGUNTA  <----------------------------*

He tropezado con una frase que no entiendo nada.

Del libro _La Reina del Sur_:

Ya has visto cómo anda últimamente; se pierde en divagaciones y fantasías sin sentido, en paranoias raras y caprichos. *Y habla por los codos.*

Ni siquiera puedo conjeturar una fantasía capricha. 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mannekenpis

Literally "talks through his elbows". A chatterbox.


----------



## Kibramoa

A equivalent expression in English is:

can talk the hind leg(s) off a donkey _(British, humorous)
_if you say that someone can talk the hind leg off a donkey, you mean that they talk a lot. His father could talk the hind leg off a donkey. 
_Cambridge International Dictionary of Idioms_ © Cambridge University Press 1998

I leaned it from someone here in Mississippi, but I do not know how popular it is.


----------



## fobits

Gracias a los dos.

Ésto se encaja perfectamente. Se pone bocona, un hábito pelegroso en el tráfico de la cocaína. Temo que a Pati no quede mucho tiempo para platicar.


----------



## EddieZumac

*-------------------------------->  NUEVA PREGUNTA  <----------------------------*

Tu amigo habla hasta por los codos.
How would you say that in Engish?

My try: Your friend speaks a whole lot.
Yor friend talks a blue streak.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Drake15

¿_Your friend talks his ears off_?
_To talk a blue streak_ me parece correcta también.

*edit*
¡Mira esto!


----------



## tonguingaround

My friend chews my ear off


----------



## EddieZumac

Thank you both for your excellent replies.


----------



## andador_de_mil_caminos

My two cents: "Your friend is a chatterbox" or "Your friend has verbal diarrhoea". In England they also use "to talk for England".


----------



## Translostlation

Colloquially, _Your friend could talk the leg off an iron pot_


----------



## sound shift

Colloquially in BrE: "Your friend could talk the hind legs off a donkey." Este tipo de expresiones suele ir por regiones; pocas serán las frases que se empleen y se entiendan en todas partes.


----------



## AlbertoAR

*---------------------------------------->  NUEVA PREGUNTA  <----------------------------------*

Hola, estoy tratando de buscar como traducir ésta expresión al inglés. Significa hablar durante muucho con entusiasmo. En este sentido significa "to talk up a storm". Sin embargo, existe otro matiz que por lo menos en España tiene y es que esa persona habla y habla y habla hasta el punto de que es incomodo, insoportable para el oyente. Entonces me gustaría saber si hay algún idiom en inglés que recoja eso.

Para crear un poco de contexto, os pongo un ejemplo inventado. Espero que se entienda. Here goes: Macho, no veas tú el peluquero ayer tío, fui a pelarme y el hombre estuvo hablando por los codos. Sólo pensaba en volver a casa cuanto antes. En serio, era súper agobiante. Para la próxima buscaré otro peluquero, vamos no vuelvo allí ni harto de vino....


----------



## Masood

Una manera fácil de decirlo sería "he talked non-stop". No sé si la expresión original lleva un tono más enfático.


----------



## Azarosa

_To talk your ears ear off_. (Gracias @Mr.Dent)


----------



## AlbertoAR

Thanks, I found on thefreedictionary the meaning "to talk so much as to cause one to be exhausted or bored". Is that expression related to "to talk your arm off"? Not sure if it's the same or one is brithish and the other american english.


----------



## AlbertoAR

Masood, lo que has dicho me suena como para salir del paso


----------



## gato radioso

¿Podría ser _he is a chatterbox_?


----------



## Mr.Dent

AlbertoAR said:


> Is that expression related to "to talk your arm off"?


I have never heard this expression. The way we say it is "to talk your *ear *off"


----------



## sound shift

AlbertoAR said:


> Macho, no veas tú el peluquero ayer tío, fui a pelarme y *el hombre estuvo hablando por los codos.*


"The bloke just went on and on and on."


----------



## Azarosa

Mr.Dent said:


> I have never heard this expression. The way we say it is "to talk your *ear *off"


Verdad es. Acabo de editar mi gazapo. Mil gracias. ❤️


----------



## AlbertoAR




----------



## AlbertoAR

What I found is that the two expressions mean the same


----------



## Azarosa

AlbertoAR said:


> What I found is that the two expressions mean the same


Gracias por la captura. Pero la verdad es que siempre escuché _ear_ en singular. En mi caso fue un desliz de tipeo. Si es correcto también en plural, realmente lo desconocía.


----------



## AlbertoAR

pero es lo mismo o no? @Mr.Dent


----------



## Bmm5045

I definitely have not heard "talk someone's arm off," and I don't see what arms have to do with listening so it sounds bizarre to me, not just unfamiliar.


----------



## AlbertoAR

Gracias @Bmm5045, me quedo con "to talk someone's ear off"


----------



## Mr.Dent

AlbertoAR said:


> pero es lo mismo o no? @Mr.Dent


"to talk your *ear *off" and "to talk your *ears *off" are both correct and express the same thing.
"to talk your arm off" is incorrect.


----------



## Aguas Claras

I think that, as various people have mentioned, "he could talk the hind legs off a donkey" is a fairly well-known expression.


----------



## OtroLencho

Aguas Claras said:


> I think that, as various people have mentioned, "he could talk the hind legs off a donkey" is a fairly well-known expression.



What does that mean?  I've never heard it, and would understand it to mean that he's a very convincing persuader.


----------



## User With No Name

OtroLencho said:


> I've never heard it, and would understand it to mean that he's a very convincing persuader.


Neither have I, and I'm not sure I would have understood it, either. Must be regional.


----------



## Masood

User With No Name said:


> Neither have I, and I'm not sure I would have understood it, either. Must be regional.


It must be limited to British English then. It means he can speak at great length and, typically, ad nauseam.


----------

